# 72hours.DC.gov



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Just heard an advertisement on the radio for this website. Good to know that the government is making some attempt to make people aware that they need to prepare for emergencies.

http://www.72hours.dc.gov/eic/site/default.asp

It's not much, but it's better than encouraging people to stick their collective head in the sand.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Just heard an advertisement on the radio for this website. Good to know that the government is making some attempt to make people aware that they need to prepare for emergencies.
> 
> http://www.72hours.dc.gov/eic/site/default.asp
> 
> It's not much, but it's better than encouraging people to stick their collective head in the sand.


Unfortunately, from what I've seen from people, they either already were more prepared than this, OR they now THINK they are as prepared (for anything) as they need to be... :gaah:

Oh well, at least it gives the REST of us a 3-day head start to flee the zombie hordes...


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

When I see things like this from FEMA or .gov sites it makes me wonder why they even bother. All they offer people is the bare minimum information...come on now...I'm sure there are government protocols longer than that for changing lightbulbs in the white house.

I can appreciate that they are trying to wake people up a bit but think they could do a WAY better job at it!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

katen said:


> All they offer people is the bare minimum information...


They want people to continue to believe the bare minimum is all that will be necessary, because "help is coming soon!"

Anything else would portray the gov't is incapable of helping you when you need it.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

September is National Preparedness Month. Most likely we will hear and see more 'get ready' messages on radio and tv the next few weeks.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

katen said:


> When I see things like this from FEMA or .gov sites it makes me wonder why they even bother. All they offer people is the bare minimum information...come on now...I'm sure there are government protocols longer than that for changing lightbulbs in the white house.
> 
> I can appreciate that they are trying to wake people up a bit but think they could do a WAY better job at it!


I remember reading an article last year that a former high-ranking exec from FEMA has been trying to get the government's official recommended level of preparation increased from 72 hours to at least one week, ideally two weeks. Unfortunately, positive change in the government is slooooooow.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since the gov't is focusing on short term localized disasters I think that's a pretty good site. 3 days of basic supplies in an emergency is a whole lot better than not being prepared at all and the "emergency go kit" is an especially good idea for the average person. Essentially following these very simple and short term preps WILL help allow the gov't or other groups to organize and provide aid. Anything is better than the "I'm gonna sit here and do nothing and expect good old Uncle Sugar to save me immediately" system a lot of American's have in place.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The government plans on 3 days because that is the typical FEMA response time. When I was involved in disaster planning on the state level we used to say that we had three days to get things done before FEMA showed up and messed everything up.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Lake Windsong said:


> September is National Preparedness Month. Most likely we will hear and see more 'get ready' messages on radio and tv the next few weeks.


and then it will be just as quickly forgotten... :gaah:


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

@kejmack:

Yeah, when the F5 tornadoes hit southern Indiana last Spring, entire towns were wiped off the map, like Henryville and half of Pekin. The LOCALS had people fed, clothed, and housed the first day. When Indiana's versionof FEMA showed up, all they could find to do was direct traffic. Proud of our locals!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

katen said:


> When I see things like this from FEMA or .gov sites it makes me wonder why they even bother. All they offer people is the bare minimum information...come on now...I'm sure there are government protocols longer than that for changing lightbulbs in the white house.
> 
> I can appreciate that they are trying to wake people up a bit but think they could do a WAY better job at it!


IMHO, the government shouldn't HAVE to tell ANYONE ANYTHING!!!! 
This whole "well, nobody told me I should do that" mentality is a part of what is dragging the US down. People no longer think for themselves, they expect the gov to do all their thinking for them. Government groomed sheeple. Well conditioned, obedient, docile, helpless little sheeple. I think that is how they want it! A pretty little herd to manage.

I know our society has become a disposable society, with only enough stuff for, well, I guess they better stop on the way home to get sumptin for dinner tonight. But it isn't like there aren't enough reminders on the news. Disaster this, catastrophe that, people should already have taken the hint!!!

:gaah::gaah::gaah::nuts:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

machinist said:


> @kejmack:
> 
> Yeah, when the F5 tornadoes hit southern Indiana last Spring, entire towns were wiped off the map, like Henryville and half of Pekin. The LOCALS had people fed, clothed, and housed the first day. When Indiana's versionof FEMA showed up, all they could find to do was direct traffic. Proud of our locals!


AND *THAT* IS HOW IT IS SUPPOSED TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beercheer::beercheer::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> IMHO, the government shouldn't HAVE to tell ANYONE ANYTHING!!!!
> This whole "well, nobody told me I should do that" mentality is a part of what is dragging the US down. People no longer think for themselves, they expect the gov to do all their thinking for them. Government groomed sheeple. Well conditioned, obedient, docile, helpless little sheeple. I think that is how they want it! A pretty little herd to manage.
> 
> I know our society has become a disposable society, with only enough stuff for, well, I guess they better stop on the way home to get sumptin for dinner tonight. But it isn't like there aren't enough reminders on the news. Disaster this, catastrophe that, people should already have taken the hint!!!
> ...


 Theres goes that song in my head again.
You got to 'Ac-Cen-Uate the possitive,eleminate the negative,latch on to the affirmative,don't mess with mr. in-between.You got to spread joy up to the maximum,bring gloom down to the minimum,have faith or 'PANDAMONIUM' lible to walk upon the sea....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

kejmack said:


> The government plans on 3 days because that is the typical FEMA response time. When I was involved in disaster planning on the state level we used to say that we had three days to get things done before FEMA showed up and messed everything up.


Hahaha! Yep, I have often said that FEMA could couldn't manage it's own way out of a wet paper bag with a sawzall and a box of dynamite. They are such a clusterf**k of an agency. Which really just makes me laugh even more when people bring up these fictional FEMA camp.

Want to know what a FEMA camp would look like? Give a dozen retarded kids the plans to the space shuttle, tie one hand behind each of their backs, nail one shoe to the floor, put "The Hokey Pokey" on a loop, turn off the lights, and come back in a week. That should fairly accurately approximate the efficiency of FEMA.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Turtle
I believe if you took the sawzall away FEMA might actually accomplish something.

Hey people wanted to say thanks for all the info on the camps, before this site I had never understood the "shortcomings" of them. I've seen all the footage, but for some reason it just never clicked. So thanks for keeping my behind out of harms way.


----------



## jmcdonald (Jul 20, 2011)

machinist said:


> @kejmack:
> 
> Yeah, when the F5 tornadoes hit southern Indiana last Spring, entire towns were wiped off the map, like Henryville and half of Pekin. The LOCALS had people fed, clothed, and housed the first day. When Indiana's versionof FEMA showed up, all they could find to do was direct traffic. Proud of our locals!


We had the same thing happen here. We had an F4 tornado back in 08. It tore up the hospital and most of our town was without electricity for 2 weeks. We moved an RV into the center of town and had roughly 10 Grills going 24/7 for 2 weeks. Two of our local grocery stores donated all of the meat they had in the freezers. We were feeding 3000 people a day. Once FEMA showed up they were the first in our lunch lines.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I disagree, FEMA does an excellent job. They create loads of awesome bureaucracy, turn simple plans into complex clusters, create chaos where order could easily exist and spend loads of tax dollars while almost accomplishing nothing of real importance. They seem to excel at everything they do.

But you know what we really need? Some kind of gov't agency to assist during disasters or emergencies. That would be helpful.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> But you know what we really need? Some kind of gov't agency to assist during disasters or emergencies. That would be helpful.


That be what the Community Emergency Response Teams do. An were all volunteers!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Theres goes that song in my head again.
> You got to 'Ac-Cen-Uate the possitive,eleminate the negative,latch on to the affirmative,don't mess with mr. in-between.You got to spread joy up to the maximum,bring gloom down to the minimum,have faith or 'PANDAMONIUM' lible to walk upon the sea....


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> I disagree, FEMA does an excellent job. They create loads of awesome bureaucracy, turn simple plans into complex clusters, create chaos where order could easily exist and spend loads of tax dollars while almost accomplishing nothing of real importance. They seem to excel at everything they do.
> 
> But you know what we really need? Some kind of gov't agency to assist during disasters or emergencies. That would be helpful.


:congrat:

Sentry, if you are ever in the DC area, I'm buying you a beer or seven.:beercheer:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sentry, if you are ever in the DC area, I'm buying you a beer or seven


Make it a root beer and you have yourself a deal!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Make it a root beer and you have yourself a deal!


You, sir, have yourself a deal.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> What are you trying to say?


 Just that I like your sig,it reminds me of that song,but everytime I see your name I start singing the song ,it gets stuck in my head.:nuts:
At least its a good song to stick in there,huh?:flower:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Just that I like your sig,it reminds me of that song,but everytime I see your name I start singing the song ,it gets stuck in my head.:nuts:
> At least its a good song to stick in there,huh?:flower:


Gotchya, not familiar with the song, so I was lost and confused...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> Gotchya, not familiar with the song, so I was lost and confused...


 Old Bing Crosby song.Nice tune and lyrics.Google it and listen to it.:wave:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Old Bing Crosby song.Nice tune and lyrics.Google it and listen to it.:wave:


Do you know the song title?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> Do you know the song title?


 Accentuate the Positive.I know Bing sung it,also The Andrew Sisters sung it too.I like Bings version better.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> Thanks! :2thumb:


 I have the CD.Lots of good songs on it.'Personality[with Eddy Canton and his orchestra]'is a real cute one too.If I could paste I'd put that one up .The song is actually talking about the sexiness of a woman,but claim its her personality.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you know how to put youtube videos up?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All you have to do is find the video, copy the URL, paste it on the quick reply and hit post.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> Do you know how to put youtube videos up?


LOL,no I still don't know what most of these keys on this laptop is for,so I don't touch them,not on purpose anyway.:scratch


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> All you have to do is find the video, copy the URL, paste it on the quick reply and hit post.


 Whats the url?I have tried before and it did'nt end pretty..Spell check is another one I stay clear of.I end up losing my reply,and beleive me they don't come easy.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

What I usually do is open another tab, find the video on youtube, right click the address bar, hit copy, then go back to response box on the forum, right click in the response box, and click paste. I am pretty computer illiterate too, i learned enough to poke around but a lot of stuff is still way beyond my skill level!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> What I usually do is open another tab, find the video on youtube, right click the address bar, hit copy, then go back to response box on the forum, right click in the response box, and click paste. I am pretty computer illiterate too, i learned enough to poke around but a lot of stuff is still way beyond my skill level!


 I tried all this,but it is'nt working for me.Is there anything you may have left out?

Thanks for the help,obviously I need to work on it more.I will go to the help section and see if I can practice there.:flower:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The URL is the www . yaddayadda . com up in the address bar. Make sure it is highlighted before you click copy.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The URL is the www . yaddayadda . com up in the address bar. Make sure it is highlighted before you click copy.


 LOLthats me alright!I ask in the help section.The addres bar has this website on it.It says drag it to pin site,where do I drag it,which site is the pin site?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If it is a You Tube video all you have to do is right click on the video and go to copy video URL. Then start a post here and click paste. That's it. Otherwise just go to the address bar and copy the URL directly.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I disagree, FEMA does an excellent job. They create loads of awesome bureaucracy, turn simple plans into complex clusters, create chaos where order could easily exist and spend loads of tax dollars while almost accomplishing nothing of real importance. They seem to excel at everything they do.
> 
> But you know what we really need? Some kind of gov't agency to assist during disasters or emergencies. That would be helpful.


Lulz!!!!!

And to respond to Turtles OP, the one problem I see is that originates with the DC gubt, which is a complete disaster when it comes to managing anything. More than 1" of snow and the city is a complete mess, and everyone from this area knows it all too well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

See if this works.

Finally! Nice horn in that song.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You did it! Not sure why it didn't embed the video, but who cares it's there!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> You did it! Not sure why it didn't embed the video, but who cares it's there!


 Thanks to yall.I get by with a litle help from my friends,haha.:flower::kiss::beercheer:
For all of you.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

jmcdonald said:


> We had the same thing happen here. We had an F4 tornado back in 08. It tore up the hospital and most of our town was without electricity for 2 weeks. We moved an RV into the center of town and had roughly 10 Grills going 24/7 for 2 weeks. Two of our local grocery stores donated all of the meat they had in the freezers. We were feeding 3000 people a day. Once FEMA showed up they were the first in our lunch lines.


You couldn't do that now....FEMA would shut you down for not having a permit!!!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

kejmac,

They might be able to do that , but it would take them 3 days to a week just to GET there....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

machinist said:


> kejmac,
> 
> They might be able to do that , but it would take them 3 days to a week just to GET there....


Very true!

About five years ago, when all of that mid-west flooding was going on, the middle-of-nowhere town in which I lived in NW Ohio was hit pretty badly. The entire main street area and half the town was under water. At the time, I was a manager for Olive Garden. The day of the flood, we closed early because they couldn't guarantee that the water supply was safe. So, I took all of our soups, sauces, sausages, meatballs, and pans of lasagna and donated it to the shelter. We were closed the next day, too, and our corporate office got wind of what I had done. They flew volunteers from Florida overnight (including a vice president of the company) to help out, and the second day after the flood, we were allowed to reopen for business. Except it wasn't for profit... they liked what I had done, so we opened for the weekend and fed the entire town for free for two days.

If a private company can mobilize people and materiel that fast, why can't the government? Oh, yeah... red tape and beauracracy.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job with the food distribution!

The idea of you as a manager at OG brings up a vision of John Belushi in that skit with the Samurai sword...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Good job with the food distribution!
> 
> The idea of you as a manager at OG brings up a vision of John Belushi in that skit with the Samurai sword...


Haha! I loved those skits! Yeah, that was my "between govt jobs" job. Great company to work for, they treat their people very well, and they do a ton to give back to the local communities.


----------



## BlissMommy (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad to see something up directing people to prep. I know it isn't for a lot of time, but hopefully, it will get people thinking.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Whats even nicer to know is that FEMA is sending out prep alerts to various gubt agencies (mine included) saying that WE need to have two weeks worth of emergency supplies on hand to ensure the continuity of govt during a crisis. Now if you know govt estimates, you know that you take the estimate, multiply it times ten, and that gives you a more realistic estimate. So 20 weeks minimum, from FEMA. They are smelling it too, it seems.


----------

